# any one a snowboard/ski patrol?



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone here is or was a ski/snowboard patrol and if you could share your experience cause i'm taking an EMT course right now and would love to be snowboard patrol in a few seasons. I would do this for a season after i graduate before going into grad school.

Things i want to know...

how is the work?
how good of a rider do u need to be?
hiring process?
any age requirements?
does having a BS degree help in getting hired?
is it fun or no? (why)

Thanks in advance

any one that has info on the topic please help me out =)


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a pretty serious job, but it can be a blast (literallyy, avalanche blasting)

Most resorts won't let snowboarders be on patrol because you can't carry a sled or traverse while strapped in. They don't mind if you snowboard in your off time, but when on patrol you'll be on ski's.

As for skill level, from my experience, very high. You have to be able to get in and out of some VERY sketchy situations and do it towing the sled with someone in it while not injuring them further.

College degree won't matter, EMT will be very helpful.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

paid patroller? get some skis. learn to ski. learn to ski better. learn to ski bumps on a 45 degree pitch.

volunteer patroller? you can snowboard.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have in mind my more local resorts, and i ride there all the time, there are a lot of paid snowboard patrollers. This is Snow Summit, Bear Mtn, Mt. High type resorts so i really don't think they do any avalanche blasting haha (i wish though hehe)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You need your level 1 EMT Certificate, Outdoor 1st responder, CPR/First Aid, to be able to ski and snowboard, and a few other things. The pay is shit unless you make it to the upper echelon and even then it isn't shit.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

volunteer... free lifts (for friends as well) so it works out well... only out one or two days a week. given , this is ontario, so we don't get much serious crap here... the occasional big deal, but not much else...

riding, expected to be able to ride anything, but no particulars (as in, no switch, no park stuff, whatever) have to take a couple courses they offer and charge you for (whether you have the qualifications or not)... 

its fun though...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

twin89 said:


> i was just wondering if anyone here is or was a ski/snowboard patrol...


i think if you want to pursue this position, you should learn what it's called. you won't be "_a ski patrol_" you'll be "_a member of ski patrol_" or "_a ski patroller_".

:\


BurtonAvenger said:


> You need...to be able to ski and snowboard...


obviously ymmv but i work at a major tahoe resort and there is no requirement for patrollers to be able to do both.

alasdair


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CO makes you learn it on skis first then you have to cert as a boarder or at least Fail resorts does.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmmm, interesting....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Talked to a board patroller earlier in the season at Baker, he said setting ropes in poo sucked on a board...but you get good at 1 footy, but patrolling the hill in poo was better on a board than on skis and there was something about tobaggan that was easier on a board than skis...think it was about not having to coordinate/syncronize turns with a sled as you do with skis.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

hmmm... we're different... they say a toboggan on a board is too choppy for the person in it. so that duty always goes to the skiiers. well, actually it tends to go to the snowmobiles, but in the case when its done by a person... always skiis.

as i said before though... this is ontario... the hill is like 300 feet. we should just put em on a crazy carpet and send em down.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

*boarder patrol*



mallrat said:


> It's a pretty serious job, but it can be a blast (literallyy, avalanche blasting)
> 
> Most resorts won't let snowboarders be on patrol because you can't carry a sled or traverse while strapped in. They don't mind if you snowboard in your off time, but when on patrol you'll be on ski's.
> 
> ...


yup,
been doing it on a board for a few years now. love it! way easier than skis to tow a toboggan. but traversing does suck a little. this makes a big difference on control days (when we blow things up!)
all in all its a killer job. and highly recommended. need more boarders to get into it to change peoples perception.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

It would be a great experience for sure. My Dad was one for Mammoth back in the 70's and he has a chute named after him. 

http://www.mammothmountain.com/docs/assets/trailmap0910.jpg


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Just bumpin' and old thread. I'm certain that there have to be some patrollers on here. I'm picking it up this year. Definitely need more riders to get into it.

Anyone?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Alpine Duke said:


> Just bumpin' and old thread. I'm certain that there have to be some patrollers on here. I'm picking it up this year. Definitely need more riders to get into it.
> 
> Anyone?












That is all!!!!!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That is all!!!!!


Ha ha....guilty as charged!


----------



## SkiPatrolOceanRescue (Nov 21, 2020)

twin89 said:


> i was just wondering if anyone here is or was a ski/snowboard patrol and if you could share your experience cause i'm taking an EMT course right now and would love to be snowboard patrol in a few seasons. I would do this for a season after i graduate before going into grad school.
> 
> Things i want to know...
> 
> ...





twin89 said:


> i was just wondering if anyone here is or was a ski/snowboard patrol and if you could share your experience cause i'm taking an EMT course right now and would love to be snowboard patrol in a few seasons. I would do this for a season after i graduate before going into grad school.
> 
> Things i want to know...
> 
> ...


Well depending on your live where you live I suggest that you learn how to ski I do know the trend is resorts are hiring less and less snowboarders and would really prefer skiers. I don't agree with it at all but I'm not in charge... I really don't think it's gonna make a big difference if you're OEC or you are EMT assuming you want to stay on your snowboard although if you decide to become a skier and you are an EMT that is carte blanche. I live here in Snowmass/Aspen I can ski all the terrain in the whole valley not a problem, 43 years of ocean rescue experience (EastEndOceanrescue.org), ... I can run a rig in any terrain., assuming I have someone good on the rope. My communication skills in a 911 situation and public relations is off the hook... It's been made pretty clear there are no way they are hiring snowboarders around here I even poked around on the front range..... I'll keep applying ... I'm not gonna hold my breath, but expect nothing and be ready for anything.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

A 2010 thread brought back from the dead in 2015, and then again in 2020. I'm sure he has moved on the 10 years since he started this thread.

But to touch on the topic, making your hobby into work can be a bad idea. I'm a fire fighter/paramedic, and I looked into ski patrol and quickly realized it wasn't worth it, and I would rather just snowboard to enjoy it. I'm also a dive master, and was asked to take over leading my old departments dive team and refused, had no interest in even being part of the team even though I was by far the most experienced diver in the area. I figured pulling dead kids out of frozen ponds was a quick way to ruin one of my passions and favorite hobbies. Just because you enjoy snowboarding/skiing doesn't necessarily translate into enjoying ski patrol. But if you are young and short on cash, it's a great way to get a free season pass or something on your resume.


----------



## SkiPatrolOceanRescue (Nov 21, 2020)

GregT943 said:


> A 2010 thread brought back from the dead in 2015, and then again in 2020. I'm sure he has moved on the 10 years since he started this thread.
> 
> But to touch on the topic, making your hobby into work can be a bad idea. I'm a fire fighter/paramedic, and I looked into ski patrol and quickly realized it wasn't worth it, and I would rather just snowboard to enjoy it. I'm also a dive master, and was asked to take over leading my old departments dive team and refused, had no interest in even being part of the team even though I was by far the most experienced diver in the area. I figured pulling dead kids out of frozen ponds was a quick way to ruin one of my passions and favorite hobbies. Just because you enjoy snowboarding/skiing doesn't necessarily translate into enjoying ski patrol. But if you are young and short on cash, it's a great way to get a free season pass or something on your resume.


Well said Greg


----------



## Clementjp (Sep 23, 2020)

Snowboard Patroller here for the past 6 seasons. 

absolutely love it. Will be a bit different with the Covid this year ....


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I did a year of volunteer patrol right before my daughter was born. It was a great experience, and I worked with a great group of people. Unfortunately I had to bow out the following year, because with full-time work, and a baby at home, I had 0 time to give. 

I did notice that on longer shifts, or when it was really cold, it became like work - counting down the minutes until you could start your sweeps and shut everything down. Some days it definitely took the fun out of riding. 

Totally respect those that do it full-time. I could see maybe returning when I'm a bit older and / or have more free time.


----------



## SkiPatrolOceanRescue (Nov 21, 2020)

Great shot and so awesome that you can work on a patrol that is snowboard friendly ! They love snowboarders here in Colorado but not in a red jacket with a white cross


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Im a snowboarder but i think it’s dumb on bigger mountains with good powder having snowboard patrollers. Its one thing to lap a small hardpack groomed run on a snowboard, but if i need rescuing in dense trees in 2ft of fresh pow, or clinging to a ledge, please send me someone on skis! Its also funny watching them try to move 2 meters back up a slope to fix a stake... not a professional look haha


----------



## Clementjp (Sep 23, 2020)

SkiPatrolOceanRescue said:


> Great shot and so awesome that you can work on a patrol that is snowboard friendly ! They love snowboarders here in Colorado but not in a red jacket with a white cross


The first year wasn’t easy.... I was snobbed by the Old Guard ! Seeing a young dude, on a snowboard, with a Chewbacca balaclava and there to have fun..... boy I clashed.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Will be my fourth season now. No regrets. Even with the covid now, it will be a challenge for sure. If I ain't facing it on the slopes, it's either my work place, a hospital, so...
For now I don't see it as a work since it's giving me the chance to ride as much as I can, help people and be with new friends I made during the years.
I was having so much fun that even my girlfriend joined as well. It make a different vibe as a couple to "work" together and somehow, knowing each other for more than 13 years now, at some moment on a case, we know without telling words what one or another need.
Even our kids want to be showed how to do that kind of bandages, what to do if that happen etc, they show interest in what we do.









Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

To the snowboard patrollers on this thread: it's great to see snowboarders patrolling as well as skiers doing so, and I thank you so much for your service.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

There is still places which patrollers on snowboard aren't allow. 
Taking the sled with a person in it ain't harder than for a skier.
As a On snow instructor since last year, I've got two patrollers who mostly skis but are able to take and use the sled on a snowboard. They both told me it was less hard on the legs taking it down on a snowboard.
Maybe the biggest disavantage on a snowboard is if you reach a long flat spot on a slope, beside of that, snowboarders are good enough to carry them down.
And we got advantage on the slopes too with our soft boots compared to skiers.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SkiPatrolOceanRescue (Nov 21, 2020)

d3tro said:


> Will be my fourth season now. No regrets. Even with the covid now, it will be a challenge for sure. If I ain't facing it on the slopes, it's either my work place, a hospital, so...
> For now I don't see it as a work since it's giving me the chance to ride as much as I can, help people and be with new friends I made during the years.
> I was having so much fun that even my girlfriend joined as well. It make a different vibe as a couple to "work" together and somehow, knowing each other for more than 13 years now, at some moment on a case, we know without telling words what one or another need.
> Even our kids want to be showed how to do that kind of bandages, what to do if that happen etc, they show interest in what we do.
> ...


Wow great response you guys look awesome healthy and vibrant where are you located that looks like East Coast mountains I know on the East Coast they welcome Ski Patrol snowboarders much more than they do in Colorado and out west...


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

SkiPatrolOceanRescue said:


> Wow great response you guys look awesome healthy and vibrant where are you located that looks like East Coast mountains I know on the East Coast they welcome Ski Patrol snowboarders much more than they do in Colorado and out west...


Up north of Montreal actually. We are part of the Canadian Ski Patrol. We are on a really small mountain but the clients are mostly families with their kids. It's a very friendly mountain. We got truly a great chimestry all the members of the patrol over there, we do parties, BBQ and even camping out of season.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SkiPatrolOceanRescue (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah that's what I thought the smaller lower elevation mountains, east coast and in California sometimes accommodate snowboard patrollers I know most of the US East Coast mountains ( new York Massachusetts Vermont New Hampshire and Maine) all welcome snowboard patrol.... Different story out here Colorado Utah Wyomi etc.... I'm trying to prove myself to Snowmass ski patrol.. However on top of their no snowboarder policy the virus has also complicated things...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Too bad Smowmass doesn't allow snowboard patrollers. I know Loveland, Keystone, and Echo Mountain allow them- I've got some friends who work there. I'd bet more resorts in Summit County allow it as well, but I'm not positive. I know Vail only has skiers. I've assumed it's due to the huge amount of flat areas and long cat tracks there. I have also heard that there is some discrimination in the mixed snowboard/ski patrols, with some skiers looking down on snowboarders. Hopefully we'll see more inclusion in the rest of Colorado.


----------



## SkiPatrolOceanRescue (Nov 21, 2020)

The best of my knowledge after looking around the only mountain that I know of in Colorado that has snowboard patrol is a very cool mountain where I actually got my NSP certification at it's called Sunlight. 
Sunlight Mountain located in Glenwood is a very small mountain remains me very much of my favorite mountain back on the East Coast called Sugarloaf... It's a small cozy mountain with a great vibe great people very very humble ... They are snowboard friendly and the best of my knowledge most of the patrol is volunteer.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Too bad Smowmass doesn't allow snowboard patrollers. I know Loveland, Keystone, and Echo Mountain allow them- I've got some friends who work there. I'd bet more resorts in Summit County allow it as well, but I'm not positive. I know Vail only has skiers. I've assumed it's due to the huge amount of flat areas and long cat tracks there. I have also heard that there is some discrimination in the mixed snowboard/ski patrols, with some skiers looking down on snowboarders. Hopefully we'll see more inclusion in the rest of Colorado.


I don't think they realize how benefic could be to have patrollers on snowboard for their customers on snowboard.
We don't have only the role of the bad cop watching if anyone break the rules on the slopes. We do way more than that.
But the approach of a patroller on snowboard toward a snowboarder is different too. IMO, the snowboarder might believe that this patroller is cool because he snowboard. In that way, for myself, I believe it's easier to approach them because they can relly more and respect more what you say to them.

And I don't know for other ski station, but it's always work to do over and over to get rookies for patrolling, I know, I've been running recruiting campaign for 2 years now for our zone, it ain't easy to gather new people. It is a mass of potential patrollers that theses stations are putting a big X on if they keep it that way, it's truly a shame to ditch so much potential.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ha ha...wow. I haven't been on the forum in a long time and thought why not take a look and see what that forum looks like now after a couple of years. I see a thread that catches my attention and then note that low and behold...I am the one that resurrected it 5 years ago  Been patrolling ever since and love it.

Interesting discussions about sled. I always though boards had no place on the patrol and it should only be skiers. But, that was before I saw some and then took the training myself. Definitely easier on flats for skis. but, steep and particularly steep and deep...snowboards have the upper hand by far. Just dig in a heel edge. In fact if a skier is in the handles they often use a snowboarder on tailrope for a good brake  No having to keep yelling "transition" and switching edges again and again and again. Just some good heel edge (I am also a skier BTW but don't patrol on skis)

Like everything each has advantages. Both do fine. Good skiers can handle steep and deep just fine but it takes more skill that it does for a snowboarder. Lets face it, even beginners can side-slip  Definitely and advantage for skiers if it involves anything that needs sidestepping or standing and moving around but who wants to do those chores


----------

